# Talk about craft fairs & other festivals



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

I know the thread about booths in antique stores is pretty active & full of good information. I do the occasional craft fair & local festivals. New info & ideas are always helpful. I know we can all learn from each other. 

A local gal recommended I do an event that is attended mostly by high school & college age. So I am racking my brain going hmmmm what else should I do, what should I not bring? Where should I focus. I don't see high schoolers buying a bar of soap, but they will by body spray & lipbalm. They also will buy the pin back buttons that DD makes. 

Also looking at doing a blue grass festival, different crowd, different approach each time.

Anyone else doing shows or festivals? Any tips for outdoor shows? I have done farmers market outdoors, but that is different than a 2 or 3 day show where my tent stays up.

How many shows do you do a yr? My goal is 1 show a month, that is plenty to keep me busy!


----------



## MoonShadows (Jan 11, 2014)

We used to do 20-25 shows a year, but we have cut back a lot. We used to find a lot of our shows on www.craftlister.com, but we have found that we learn about the best shows from other crafters. We have also learned we do much better by "moving around" instead of doing a "series" of shows, like a weekly farmers' market. Here is our current schedule for this year, but we will be adding some to this: http://www.moonshadowsfarm.com/where-to-find-us-craft-shows


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

jcatblum,

Of course, I'd the _last_ person on earth to know what H.S. age kids are buying, but I would still bring along soap to the show.

You might be surprised. Many of these kids today are very open to natural, homemade products, and have disposable cash. I don't spend $6 to $8 for a bar of soap, but my 13 year old will!


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

Clovis kids have ALL the money. The girl that recommended I do this show made $1000+ last yr just doing henna style tattoos last yr. I will bring one soap display, with my best sellers. 1/3 of our sells are usually to the younger crowd. I have never filled a booth just to target them though. 

I agree other vendors are the best judge of what shows you should try. We have an oklahoma FB group where vendors ask about prior shows & share exp. 
When I arrive at a show & all of the vendors are doing the show for the first time that is never a good sign. Also the show organizer makes a huge difference. We did 2 small local shows this fall organized by the same girl. Both were a flop. Won't do another show with her. 

I always ask average attendance, type of advertising, how many other vendors & do they charge admission at the door. I am sure I ask other things, but all I can think of right now.


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

Everything at our booth is normally handmade, but I am going to do a small section of resale merchandise at the next few shows. Ordered scarves & some costume jewelry from several different suppliers. I only spent $75 & I didn't buy anything that we wouldn't use ourselves or the girls couldn't gift their friends. -- I fought buying the jewelry, since everyone sells jewelry. I went with more "teen" style stuff, since my girls are teens & many jewelry vendors do not have much affordable for the younger crowd.


----------

